# Pump Problem



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

So I unclogged my fog tubing and got my fogger running great. Today I got my Froggy's fog juice, filled it up, and NOTHING. The pump makes no noise. My guess is that a wire got wiggled loose from the pump, but I'm not sure. I know it is getting power because the element heats up and the remote works, but when I push the button, nothing at all. The pump doesn't make a single sound. If anyone has any advice, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

You need to check for power at the pump itself. 
If you have power there when you press to fire the fog the pump is bad.
If no power then it could be a relay on the board or the connector on the board. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## mudbugntx (Oct 7, 2013)

Are you pressing the fire button directly on the fogger or on the remote? I have had remote triggers go bad on me before. If not then like oldpro said, probably a bad pump.


----------

